
Show HN: C++/Oat++. Object Mapping. Serialization and Deserialization - lganzzzo
https://oatpp.io/docs/components/dto/
======
lganzzzo
About object mapping used in oatpp web framework, to serialize/deserialize
DTOs, map endpoint params, and generate endpoints docs.

